# Side work?



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Anybody know how to work on carbs, on honda 75hp 4 stroke?

I believe they just need cleaning, maybe a little tweaking. My bottom carb is making a twitching sound, makes a puff type sound and blows a little puff of air out. Only happens in real low gear.

Don't really have the money to take it into the shop so if anyone wants some side work that knows what they're doing, send me a pm. I live in pcola


----------



## jimmy1960 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Carb. repair*

Im sure I can help you repair carbs 
please call 850.6071513 I do small boat repairs an have many references


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

not saying that he is bad but somebody who signs up today and their first post is doing work for money...seems a little shady to me


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

You are going to need someone with the right equipment to set up 4 stroke carbs or you will be in worse shape. If they don't have a vacu-mate then run away. Also Hondas are bad about cracking emulsion tubes and will need replacing.


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Just my 2 cents.... your boat that is carrying you and your family out in water that changes from hour to hour may not be the best place to use a backyard mechanic. Outboard carbs are not like the old auto carbs. I have been rebuilding them since the mid 90's when I was Mercruiser certified, and I would not touch a Honda carb. I don't mean to offend anyone, but I see alot of people putting family and kids in danger on the water.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

You pay for what you get.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

TheCaptKen said:


> You pay for what you get.


So what you are saying is, since my shop charges alot less then the dealership, then my work is inferior? I know alot of mechanics that do side work for a quarter of what a shop would charge, yet are just as qualified as a shop mechanic. Shoot some of them work for a full service shop during the day....

Sorry, but that kind of statement bugs the crap out of me cause it is not always true... 

You should make sure the person knows what they are doing, yes, but just cause he is cheaper doesnt mean his work is inferior....


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Breeze said:


> So what you are saying is, since my shop charges alot less then the dealership, then my work is inferior? I know alot of mechanics that do side work for a quarter of what a shop would charge, yet are just as qualified as a shop mechanic. Shoot some of them work for a full service shop during the day....
> 
> Sorry, but that kind of statement bugs the crap out of me cause it is not always true...
> 
> You should make sure the person knows what they are doing, yes, but just cause he is cheaper doesnt mean his work is inferior....


i think he was referring to the fly by night shade tree guys that pop up on here wanting to make a few quick dollars and leave you FUBAR


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> not saying that he is bad but somebody who signs up today and their first post is doing work for money...seems a little shady to me



One of my first posts was about my shop, and asking people to give me a shot working on their machines..... I dont see it as shady, I see it as people trying to help others out, offering good prices, and trying to make it in todays economy. He said he has references....... someone can always check the references and see if he is knowledgable.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Breeze said:


> One of my first posts was about my shop, and asking people to give me a shot working on their machines..... I dont see it as shady, I see it as people trying to help others out, offering good prices, and trying to make it in todays economy. He said he has references....... someone can always check the references and see if he is knowledgable.


yes but you were offering people to come by your SHOP not i know how to fix them ill come by and do it. he didnt provide any info to his skills or anything


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

jimmy1960 said:


> *Im sure *I can help you repair carbs
> please call 850.6071513 I do small boat repairs an have many references





Breeze said:


> One of my first posts was about my shop, and asking people to give me a shot working on their machines..... I dont see it as shady, I see it as people trying to help others out, offering good prices, and trying to make it in todays economy. He said he has references....... someone can always check the references and see if he is knowledgable.


sounds like i think i know what im doing but ill see what i can do


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> i think he was referring to the fly by night shade tree guys that pop up on here wanting to make a few quick dollars and leave you FUBAR



But thats not what he said... I charge almost half of what most dealers charge.... and am about the lowest priced shop in Pensacola... but I do just as good of quality work as any of them. Shoot, I took my bike into a dealership for an oil change one time because they gave me a free one... this shop at the time charged 99 an hour.. got my bike back and oil was all over the frame where they spilled it.. They never even bothered cleaning it up... Yeap, thats real quality work coming from a 99/hour shop...... yeap going to make sure I recommend everyone to that shop!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Breeze said:


> But thats not what he said... I charge almost half of what most dealers charge.... and am about the lowest priced shop in Pensacola... but I do just as good of quality work as any of them. Shoot, I took my bike into a dealership for an oil change one time because they gave me a free one... this shop at the time charged 99 an hour.. got my bike back and oil was all over the frame where they spilled it.. They never even bothered cleaning it up... Yeap, thats real quality work coming from a 99/hour shop...... yeap going to make sure I recommend everyone to that shop!


you can becasue your overhead is alot lower im guessing and you dont have the expenses as the dealer has....once again im guess it was ment that if you let jimmy shadetree come work on your boat and only charges you $20 to fix it and it ends up worse then your out a whole lot more money


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> sounds like i think i know what im doing but ill see what i can do



I understand completely what you are saying.. All I am saying is maybe give the guy a chance before condemning him... check his references... If he works on my boat engine, I will want him to come with me on the test ride to make sure its right..... If it quits, then he is there with me to help me paddle back in... know what I mean? LOL If he is a good mechanic and knows what he is doing then there shouldnt be any problem with going on a sea trial after the repair.. right?


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

The key word here is "Shop". If you have made an investment in a facility and equipment then you have skin in the game. For someone to pop up with a toolbox in the trunk of his Yugo and claim to perform work as well and cheaper than your motorcycle shop isn't on the same playing field. 
I see these guys pop up every year and have to hear from customers how Big Bubba is cheaper. Then come fall and Big Bubba moved on and the customer has a lighter wallet and the boat still isn't right and now they don't have the money to repair it correctly


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

I definately agree with a certain amount of that. You have to make sure the person knows what they are doing. Many a time I have gotten a bike in the shop that one of their "friends" worked on for them... only to have to spend even more time fixing mistakes....

A Yugo huh? I wouldnt mind finding a Yugo.....


----------

